# Cloaked FCG



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have completed a new FCG based on pumpkinrot's cloaked ghost, check it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cloaked face definitely adds to the creep factor with this one. Nice job (as always)!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Ya.... Well....you should be ashamed, Posting such a turd of a prop....NOT!
That thing is amazing!!! Very, Very spooky!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Creepy..> I like it


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well damn, now I may need to redo my FCG for next year.  What motor did you use to get that slow of a movement?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I like. But the creeking... Is that from the wood of the frame? How could that be taken out of the equation? I'm somewhat fastidious about the sounds of the mechanics of props, probably why I don't use pneumatics...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Johnny, saw this on your blog earlier this morning. Absolutely LOVE it - super creepy!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks!



Spooky1 said:


> Well damn, now I may need to redo my FCG for next year.  What motor did you use to get that slow of a movement?


Reindeer motor, what else 



MacabreRob said:


> I like. But the creeking... Is that from the wood of the frame? How could that be taken out of the equation? I'm somewhat fastidious about the sounds of the mechanics of props, probably why I don't use pneumatics...


I had to actually play the video to hear what you were talking about. The creaking is me stumbling around on our wooden porch in the dark  The prop is quit except for a typical hum from the motor.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Again, Amazing! Probably the best crank ghost I've ever seen (including mine). Of course you realize now that you've shown it to us, we'll all want to see how it was made.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with Brad, I'm curious how this was put together. My FCG always seems too heavy for the reindeer motor I used. It's nothing more than a pair of foam hands (from a bag of bones), coat hanger wire for the arms, a really cheap foam skull for the head (not the good ones from Michaels) and cheese cloth. Seemed pretty lightweight to me yet the motor keeps getting stuck and constantly switching directions. So instead of looking all creepy she just does the FCG boogalu. I'm quite curious to see how you handled the weighting issues if you had any at all.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

awesome as usual-you have one of the most unique haunts I have ever seen-keep up the good work!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Terrormaster said:


> I agree with Brad, I'm curious how this was put together. My FCG always seems too heavy for the reindeer motor I used. It's nothing more than a pair of foam hands (from a bag of bones), coat hanger wire for the arms, a really cheap foam skull for the head (not the good ones from Michaels) and cheese cloth. Seemed pretty lightweight to me yet the motor keeps getting stuck and constantly switching directions. So instead of looking all creepy she just does the FCG boogalu. I'm quite curious to see how you handled the weighting issues if you had any at all.


I used counter weight in the back to offset the weight of the body, until mine stopped switching directions. I'll see if I can dig up a couple of photos, at this stage I was just trying to get stuff done, not document it.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

super freaky you make the best ghosts !!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks fantastic. Super creepy.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Best FCG I've ever seen. Seriously.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so inspired!!! Maybe next year . . . . currently arse deep in the haunted trail.


----------

